# guess what I got back?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

MY YARD SALE MOJO! w00t!

no, seriously, i got lucky today after a pretty dry summer. found these two Tyco sets--one Speedways, one HPX. first the good stuff:










i did a LOT of taping to the box and cover to get it to this point. right now it's probably more packing tape than cardboard. i really just want to hang the box top on the wall. in case you're wondering, the picture of the yellow open wheel racer is actually the packaging from a pair of 9-inch curves... they apparently came blistercarded to this. it's goin' on the wall too.

and this, of course, is what i was REALLY looking for: 










a Wild Ones Mustang, a Marx Willard Special and a Marx Jaguar. no Tyco cars to be found, but i'm pretty sure the tiny black guide pin i found is from a Tyco car.

the Willard car needs a driver's head and an exhaust piece, but the decals are priceless.










the Jag is toast. the screwposts are both grenaded too. i found the windows in the bottom of the box and was hoping to find the missing piece of the roof, but no such luck.










they all seem to run pretty good, though i haven't put new tires on them and actually done laps with them. except the willard--that was wearing the foamies off the Wild Ones car and actually was able to make it around the track. funny, the willard is another oddball that runs backwards on my track, but the jag, which is also marx, runs in the right direction. go figure. 

and then there's this. you can't have enough Tyco track, right? :freak:










the cars all run pretty good, so i'm happy.










my wife was annoyed that on the way home, with these in the car, i still wanted to stop at more yard sales. they were EVERYWHERE today, our town was lousy with them... i think it may be because school starts Monday here and everyone who's been saying all summer they're gonna have a yard sale and never got around to it figured this was their last chance...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude! That is an awesome haul, Rick. :thumbsup:

The Wild Ones Mustang looks pretty Sano. Getting the potential wall art is very cool too. That's a nice bit of HO history that you bagged today! Good hunting.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a great bunch of stuff to find! I love the old box art too! Don't have a W/O Mustang either - so cool to find something like that completely at random!!!!!!!

Old Marx stuff fascinates me, partly because it is all so different. Some is well made and true to scale, while some is cartoonish. Don't have any Marx HO slots, only some 1:32. I'd love to come across that lot!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NICCEEE HHAAUULLLL!!! WHOOOO!! It's nice to see that it is still out there waiting for us to pick it up!! 

Wes


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Zowie! What an amazing haul, Rick. As far as old toys go, garage sales in Texas reek _so_ badly (or maybe I'm just too lazy to get up early enough to catch the good stuff). My friend Chuck, a semi-pro G-sale buyer-fixer-reseller, sez: "Everything good is gone by 8:30."

But what strikes me most strongly is that the Pretzel Bender must be an early Tyco box, because (except for the more impressionistic artwork) the box graphics are _so_ similar to Aurora's - the varicolored type popping out of the black bands on a white background, even the use of the word "Motoring" in yellow.

Hmmm - I guess you can take the boy out of graphic design, but you can't take the graphic designer out of the boy.

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> Zowie! What an amazing haul, Rick. As far as old toys go, garage sales in Texas reek _so_ badly (or maybe I'm just too lazy to get up early enough to catch the good stuff). My friend Chuck, a semi-pro G-sale buyer-fixer-reseller, sez: "Everything good is gone by 8:30."


Very good point, but you never know. Since I'm a teacher, I spent this summer getting up early Thursdays and Fridays and hitting yard sales. Most people here start their sales Thursday or Friday, so if you wait till Saturday, the good stuff is long gone. I found almost nothing for most of the summer, and a couple of times heard "Oh, we had some of them, but they're already sold." Then we went back to work (the district where I teach starts on August 18 :freak: ) and I figured my season was over. But yesterday I hit a few sales for the heck of it, and found this stuff at the last sale I was going to, at almost noon. Actually asked the guy if he had any slot car stuff, and he took me around back to the garage to show me the old set and then dragged the new set out of the house. It really pays to ask. I ALWAYS do, even if it makes me seem like the fat guy from Toy Story 2 :lol: .

But next summer, will I be out early again Thursdays/Fridays? You bet. 



Dslot said:


> But what strikes me most strongly is that the Pretzel Bender must be an early Tyco box, because (except for the more impressionistic artwork) the box graphics are _so_ similar to Aurora's - the varicolored type popping out of the black bands on a white background, even the use of the word "Motoring" in yellow.
> 
> Hmmm - I guess you can take the boy out of graphic design, but you can't take the graphic designer out of the boy.
> 
> -- D


It's funny, I actually thought it WAS an Aurora set when I first saw it. I was thinking it was one of the "private label" sets they did for Monkey Ward or Penney's or Sears. It took till I looked close and saw the little double chicane track section that splits to become a L & J adapter to realize what it was.

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> It's funny, I actually thought it WAS an Aurora set when I first saw it.


:lol: Ho, ho! :lol: Some Tyco graphic designer is still succeeding at his assignment fifty years after it matters to the company. It's a sobering power we hold, my friends, a sobering power. -- D


----------

